# BMW Introduces 420d, 428i, 435i



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

This lineup sounds eerily like what we have in the U.S. for the 3er sedan but only the petrol 4ers are going to be sold in the U.S. at the launch.

*BMW Unveils 2014 420d, 428i, and 435i Coupes
*


> BMW unveiled a new line of coupes, the 4 Series. The 4 Series, which replaces the current 3 Series coupe, will be offered as a 428i and 435i in the United States. In Europe, the 4er will be introduced as a four-cylinder diesel, the 420d, and two petrol models, the &#8230;


Read the full story »


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Saw my first 320d with dealer plates on the road to Santa Cruz (over the hill), nice color and it looked no different than the regular 328. Nice to see they are finally getting to CA though even if this one was a dealer car. Now, where is the X3d or even the X1d?


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

A 435d M-sport would be a thing to behold. Unfortunately I don't see it happening, even in the EU.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Teemo Panda (Dec 10, 2011)

3ismagic# said:


> A 435d M-sport would be a thing to behold.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I would buy it without second thoughts if this were offered in the US 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

can't wait to drive a MSport 435i


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

UncleJ said:


> Saw my first 320d with dealer plates on the road to Santa Cruz (over the hill), nice color and it looked no different than the regular 328. Nice to see they are finally getting to CA though even if this one was a dealer car. Now, where is the X3d or even the X1d?


they're out?


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

No, not here in the US that is, that was my question -- where are they for us.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

UncleJ said:


> No, not here in the US that is, that was my question -- where are they for us.


No, I meant the 328d


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Didn't see the 328d -- I was referring to the garden variety 328 gasser.:angel:


----------

